

NessDB:a fast Key/Value Database Storage Engine - BohuTANG

nessDB's Features:
* Bloom filters for record presence detection
* Level-LRU for hot data caching,improve Random-Read
* Distributable B+Tree-Structured-Indexes
* Simple interface,very easy to use and high-performance
* Free and open source<p>Small but perfectly formed!<p>Source code is here: 
http://github.com/shuttler/nessDB
======
overred
Benchmark results are
here:<http://github.com/shuttler/nessDB/blob/v1.7/BENCHMARK> :)

~~~
overred
Oracle NoSQL Database will be released in mid-
October,[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/nosqldb/overview/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/nosqldb/overview/index.html)

~~~
befree
Yes,He has a big killing device：Berkeley DB

